# Sunday Special - State Nicknames



## luckytrim (Jul 7, 2019)

Sunday Special - State Nicknames
Hawaii is the Aloha State..... See if you can get these... 


1. The Last Frontier
2. The constitution State
3. The Peach State
4. The First State
5. The Great Lakes State
6. The Pelican State
7. The Silver State
8. The Yellowhammer State
9. The Centennial State
10. The Granite State
11. The Volunteer State
12. The Cowboy State
13. The Palmetto State
14. The Tar Heel State
15. The Beaver State
16. The Cornhusker State
17. The Bluegrass State
18. The Sunflower State
19. The Pine Tree State
20. The Mountain State
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1.    Alaska
2.    Connecticut
3.    Georgia
4.    Delaware
5.    Michigan
6.    Louisiana
7.    Nevada
8.    Alabama
9.    Colorado
10.    New Hampshire  
11.    Tennessee
12.    Wyoming
13.    South Carolina
14.    North Carolina
15.    Oregon
16.    Nebraska
17.    Kentucky
18.    Kansas
19.    Maine
20.    West Virginia


----------

